# Soccer Betting through statistics



## LuckyLuke (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi, 
I've after 5 years hard work created a profitable betting system on soccer through statistics using parameters such as odds movement, form, goals, shots, etc. 
For more info and all the system bets follow me on twitter @SsbStat.
This weekend there are 2 system bets: WATFORD 1.85 (vs Reading) & ROMA 1.40 (vs Genoa).


----------

